# USA ebnen Laborfleisch den Weg



## Gamer090 (18. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

In den USA kommt bald "Laborfleisch" auf den Teller, im Gegensatz zu echtem Fleich stammt das Laborfleisch aus dem Labor und wird mit Tierischen Zellkulturen hergestellt. Als Begründung geben die Hersteller an das Laborfleisch besser für die Umwelt sei da es keine Rinder braucht die jedemenge CO2 ausstossen. Das Tierwohl soll ein weiterer Pluspunkt beim Laborfleisch sein, im Moment sind die Preise noch zu Hoch aber zwei Unternehmen sind dabei die ganze Herstellung zu vereinfachen und günstiger zu machen.

Aber wer isst den gerne Laborfleisch?

Quelle: n-tv.de

-------------------

Bevor ich anfange solches Künstliche Zeugs zu essen werde ich Vegetarier! In Heutigen Lebensmitteln stecken schon unmengen Chemische Zusatzstoffe und beim Fleisch wird es mir zu viel. Es gibt sogar schon Heuschrecken und Mehlwürmer in den Supermärkten die auch die selben "Vorteile" haben sollen wie das Laborfleisch.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2018)

Ich warte schon seit Jahren darauf dass diese Idee endlich die nötige Reife erreicht, um Fleisch in großen Mengen künstlich zu erzeugen. Das ist die einzig mögliche Antwort auf die wirklich abartige Massentierhaltung weltweit, könnte potentiell einige Ernährungsprobleme in der Welt lösen und wird Fleisch vermutlich sogar billiger machen. Darüber hinaus wird man die Qualität steigern können, weil Fleisch im Reagenzglas keine Antibiotika fressen muss. 
Zuguterletzt ist es auch für die Umwelt viel besser. 

Was man dabei im Kopf behalten muss:  Das ist kein "künstliches" oder "gefälschstes" Fleisch, sondern trotzdem echt. Das ist das faszinierende daran. 

Ich hoffe dass dieselbe Technologie irgendwann auch dafür genutzt werden kann, Ersatzorgane für Menschen und möglicherweise auch Tiere herzustellen. Das wäre ein wirklich großer Fortschritt.


----------



## RtZk (18. November 2018)

Naja, bevor ich das esse warte ich erst mal auf Studien, die klar stellen, ob es Langzeitfolgen geben wird, weiß man ja nie im vornherein, aber die Amis können gerne die Versuchskarnickel spielen  .


----------



## azzih (18. November 2018)

Im Prinzip interessant, warten wir mal ab.  Massentierhaltung ist halt eines der größten Probleme der Erde. Nicht nur wegen der moralischen Komponente. Auch die Verunreinigung des Grundwassers durch die Abwässer (auch hier in Deutschland ein riesen Problem), der Metan/CO2- Ausstoss, der Wasserverbrauch  und die riesen Massenrodungen der Tropen um Soja-Fiehfutter herzustellen. All das ist schon jetzt ein akutes Problem, mit weiter wachsender Bevölkerung und immer mehr Menschen, die immer mehr Fleisch konsumieren wird das auch immer noch relevanter.

Wenn man günstig Kunstfleisch herstellen kann, das die Struktur und den Geschmack von echtem Fleisch hat, warum nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Im Prinzip interessant, warten wir mal ab.   Massentierhaltung ist halt eines der größten Probleme der Erde. Nicht  nur wegen der moralischen Komponente. Auch die Verunreinigung des  Grundwassers durch die Abwässer (auch hier in Deutschland ein riesen  Problem), der Metan/CO2- Ausstoss, der Wasserverbrauch  und die riesen  Massenrodungen der Tropen um Soja-Fiehfutter herzustellen. All das ist  schon jetzt ein akutes Problem, mit weiter wachsender Bevölkerung und  immer mehr Menschen, die immer mehr Fleisch konsumieren wird das auch  immer noch relevanter.


Exakt.


azzih schrieb:


> Wenn man günstig Kunstfleisch herstellen kann, das die Struktur und den Geschmack von echtem Fleisch hat, warum nicht.


Biologisch betrachtes ist es echtes Fleisch. Kein "Kunstfleisch".




RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, bevor ich das esse warte ich erst mal auf Studien, die klar stellen, ob es Langzeitfolgen geben wird, weiß man ja nie im vornherein, aber die Amis können gerne die Versuchskarnickel spielen  .


Ja gut das stimmt, ich würde auch erstmal abwarten bis das nach unseren Standards zugelassen ist. Den Amis traue ich damit auch nicht. Aber ich denke dass es möglich, künstlich erzeugtes Fleisch absolut sicher für den Konsum zu machen, da es sich nicht von Fleisch aus ganzen Tieren unterscheiden sollte.


----------



## Abductee (18. November 2018)

Ich glaube ja das sich die Massentierhaltung durchaus vermeiden lässt.
Fleisch sollte nur Beilage sein und mit einer Geburtenkontrolle würde sich auch die Weltbevölkerung eindämmen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2018)

Für Wurst und Formschicken wird jetzt schon Fleisch zusammengeklebt, wie Frontal 21 gezeigt hat. Da könnte ich mir das gut Vorstellen. Wichtig ist halt, das es gut gekennzeichnet wird. 
Wurstpanschen leicht gemacht - ZDFmediathek

Der Braten oder Steak ab und zu sollte aber doch aus echtem Fleisch bestehen. Wobei man auch da jetzt schon zu Bio greifen sollte, da die Qualität deutlich höher ist. Wild ist natürlich auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich warte schon seit Jahren darauf dass diese Idee endlich die nötige Reife erreicht, um Fleisch in großen Mengen künstlich zu erzeugen. Das ist die einzig mögliche Antwort auf die wirklich abartige Massentierhaltung weltweit, könnte potentiell einige Ernährungsprobleme in der Welt lösen und wird Fleisch vermutlich sogar billiger machen. Darüber hinaus wird man die Qualität steigern können, weil Fleisch im Reagenzglas keine Antibiotika fressen muss.
> Zuguterletzt ist es auch für die Umwelt viel besser.
> 
> Was man dabei im Kopf behalten muss:  Das ist kein "künstliches" oder "gefälschstes" Fleisch, sondern trotzdem echt. Das ist das faszinierende daran.
> ...


Keine Antibiotika aber dafür anderes Zeugs drin, was von beiden wirklich Gesünder ist müssen Untersuchen der beiden Fleischarten zeigen. 



azzih schrieb:


> Im Prinzip interessant, warten wir mal ab.  Massentierhaltung ist halt eines der größten Probleme der Erde. Nicht nur wegen der moralischen Komponente. Auch die Verunreinigung des Grundwassers durch die Abwässer (auch hier in Deutschland ein riesen Problem), der Metan/CO2- Ausstoss, der Wasserverbrauch  und die riesen Massenrodungen der Tropen um Soja-Fiehfutter herzustellen. All das ist schon jetzt ein akutes Problem, mit weiter wachsender Bevölkerung und immer mehr Menschen, die immer mehr Fleisch konsumieren wird das auch immer noch relevanter.
> 
> Wenn man günstig Kunstfleisch herstellen kann, das die Struktur und den Geschmack von echtem Fleisch hat, warum nicht.


Das wäre natürlich ein grosser Pluspunkt wenn man nicht mehr so viel Tierfutter herstellen müsse da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber ich mag nun mal das echte Fleisch und was aus dem Reagenzglas kommt muss nicht unbedingt besser sein, wir wissen nicht mal was da alles drin ist!



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja das sich die Massentierhaltung durchaus vermeiden lässt.
> Fleisch sollte nur Beilage sein und mit einer Geburtenkontrolle würde sich auch die Weltbevölkerung eindämmen lassen.


Die Geburtenkontrolle gab es früher in China und das will ich nicht jeder, willst du wirklich das man dir vorschreibt wie viele Kinder du haben darfst?


----------



## Abductee (18. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Geburtenkontrolle gab es früher in China und das will ich nicht jeder, willst du wirklich das man dir vorschreibt wie viele Kinder du haben darfst?


Natürlich, wobei es ja schon reichen würde auf zwei Kinder pro Familie zu limitieren. Man muss ja nicht gleich die Ein-Kind-Politik betreiben.
Man kann natürlich auch die Alternative mit fünf Kinder nehmen die man nicht ernähren kann.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> weil Fleisch im Reagenzglas keine Antibiotika fressen muss.



Und auch ein Tier frisst keine Antibiotika^^


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Und auch ein Tier frisst keine Antibiotika^^



In der freien Natur nicht, in der Massentierhaltung hat es da meist weniger Mitspracherecht. Aufgrund der hohen Komprimierung des Lebensraums der Tiere dort können sich Krankheiten sehr schnell verbreiten, weshalb die Tiere dort unverhältnismäßig viele Medikamente direkt ins Futter gemischt bekommen.

Es gibt Untersuchungen dass sich das auch auf die Konsumenten des aus ihnen gewonnen Fleisches auswirkt. Eines der Probleme der Medizin ist gerade, dass immer mehr Erreger resistent gegen die bisher erfolgreichen Medikamente werden. Da hat die hohe Verbreitung von Wirkstoffen durch in Massen produziertes Fleisch einen ordentlichen Anteil dran.


----------



## efdev (18. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> wir wissen nicht mal was da alles drin ist!



was soll da drin sein wenn es Chemisch nicht unterscheidbar ist von anderem Fleisch?


----------



## tdi-fan (18. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> In der freien Natur nicht, in der Massentierhaltung hat es da meist weniger Mitspracherecht. Aufgrund der hohen Komprimierung des Lebensraums der Tiere dort können sich Krankheiten sehr schnell verbreiten, weshalb die Tiere dort unverhältnismäßig viele Medikamente direkt ins Futter gemischt bekommen..



Nein

Grüße
Ein Landwirt


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> In der freien Natur nicht, in der Massentierhaltung hat es da meist weniger Mitspracherecht. Aufgrund der hohen Komprimierung des Lebensraums der Tiere dort können sich Krankheiten sehr schnell verbreiten, weshalb die Tiere dort unverhältnismäßig viele Medikamente direkt ins Futter gemischt bekommen.



Zusätzlich wird es auch verwendet, da die Antibiotika wachstumsfördernd wirken. Allerdings wachsen dann halt auch ungewünschte Gewebe wir Tumore schneller.

Als Wachstumsmittel ist es in Deutschland allerdings mittlerweile verboten.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> In Heutigen Lebensmitteln stecken schon unmengen Chemische Zusatzstoffe und beim Fleisch wird es mir zu viel.



Insbesondere in Ersatzprodukten für Allergiker steckt gerne mal ein gesamter Chemiebaukasten. Das ist schon recht absurd.


----------



## azzih (18. November 2018)

Im Prinzip gibt es ja eine natürliche Geburtenkontrolle und die heisst Aufklärung und Wohlstand. Die Studienlage zeigt ganz klar das eine moderne Gesellschaft mit breiter Mittelschicht kein Problem mit unkontrolliertem Bevökerungswachstum hat, eher schon Probleme mit Überalterung.  Ist auch gut an China zu sehen, da wird sich das Bevölkerungswachstum trotz Ende der Ein-Kind-Politik nach Prognosen auch nach unten entwickeln.

Ziel sollte in dem Bereich halt auch sein in Afrika Bildung und Wohlstand voranzutreiben. So hat man weniger Probleme mit Überbevölkerung und auch keine Flüchtlingsbewegungen mehr. Manche afrikanische Länder sind ja sogar auf gutem Weg, viele andere leider gar nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2018)

Aufklärung und gleich verteilter Wohlstand ist auch die intelligenteste und humanste Methode.

Nur schwierig das umzusetzen in Zeiten von Trump, der Ländern gerne mal die Hilfe streichen will oder Sanktionen verhängt.


----------



## yingtao (18. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Keine Antibiotika aber dafür anderes Zeugs drin, was von beiden wirklich Gesünder ist müssen Untersuchen der beiden Fleischarten zeigen.
> 
> ...



Von welchem anderen Zeug sprichst du denn? Es werden Zellkulturen von z.B. Muskelfasern genommen die von sich aus wachsen nur mit dem unterschied das diese Zellkulturen nicht im Körper, sondern in einer Petrischale wachsen.  Die selbe Technik wird seit einigen Jahren in der Medizin genutzt um Hauttransplantate zu züchten. Es ist ungefährlich und "gesünder" als normales Fleisch wobei man beachten muss, dass das "künstliche" Fleisch bisher nicht mit echtem Fleisch vergleichbar ist. Es ist reines Muskelgewebe, ohne Fettablagerungen und mit einer anderen Faserstruktur. Man wird kein Steak oder Braten bekommen, sondern mehr etwas was an sehr fein gehacktes Fleisch erinnert (wie eine feines Wurstbrät).

Ich bin gespannt ob private Unternehmen die Herstellungskosten so weit drücken können, dass es preislich mit der Massentierhaltung mithalten kann. Sollte das der Fall sein, könnte das Wissen auch für medizinische Zwecke genutzt werden um z.B. größere Hauttransplantate zu züchten oder schnellere Fortschritte erbringen in der Erforschung von künstlich gezüchteten Organen.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> was soll da drin sein wenn es Chemisch nicht unterscheidbar ist von anderem Fleisch?





yingtao schrieb:


> Von welchem anderen Zeug sprichst du denn? Es werden Zellkulturen von z.B. Muskelfasern genommen die von sich aus wachsen nur mit dem unterschied das diese Zellkulturen nicht im Körper, sondern in einer Petrischale wachsen.  Die selbe Technik wird seit einigen Jahren in der Medizin genutzt um Hauttransplantate zu züchten. Es ist ungefährlich und "gesünder" als normales Fleisch wobei man beachten muss, dass das "künstliche" Fleisch bisher nicht mit echtem Fleisch vergleichbar ist. Es ist reines Muskelgewebe, ohne Fettablagerungen und mit einer anderen Faserstruktur. Man wird kein Steak oder Braten bekommen, sondern mehr etwas was an sehr fein gehacktes Fleisch erinnert (wie eine feines Wurstbrät).
> 
> Ich bin gespannt ob private Unternehmen die Herstellungskosten so weit drücken können, dass es preislich mit der Massentierhaltung mithalten kann. Sollte das der Fall sein, könnte das Wissen auch für medizinische Zwecke genutzt werden um z.B. größere Hauttransplantate zu züchten oder schnellere Fortschritte erbringen in der Erforschung von künstlich gezüchteten Organen.



Es ist also einfach nur ein im Reagenzglas gezüchtetes Fleisch? Ganz sicher das da nichts anderen rein kommt?  Wie sieht es mit dem Geschmack und der Haltbarkeit aus?


----------



## tdi-fan (18. November 2018)

yingtao schrieb:


> Es werden Zellkulturen von z.B. Muskelfasern genommen die von sich aus wachsen nur mit dem unterschied das diese Zellkulturen nicht im Körper, sondern in einer Petrischale wachsen.  Die selbe Technik wird seit einigen Jahren in der Medizin genutzt um Hauttransplantate zu züchten. Es ist ungefährlich und "gesünder" als normales Fleisch wobei man beachten muss, dass das "künstliche" Fleisch bisher nicht mit echtem Fleisch vergleichbar ist. Es ist reines Muskelgewebe, ohne Fettablagerungen und mit einer anderen Faserstruktur. Man wird kein Steak oder Braten bekommen, sondern mehr etwas was an sehr fein gehacktes Fleisch erinnert (wie eine feines Wurstbrät).



Wie kommt eigentlich die erforderliche Masse am Ende zustande? Es muss ja von irgendwas wachsen...


----------



## efdev (18. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es ist also einfach nur ein im Reagenzglas gezüchtetes Fleisch? Ganz sicher das da nichts anderen rein kommt?  Wie sieht es mit dem Geschmack und der Haltbarkeit aus?



YouTube
Das könnte deine  Fragen vielleicht klären


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

Ich sehe kein Problem "zusammengeklebtes" oder komplett gezüchteten Fleisch zu Essen. Wenn man die selben Enzyme etc. benutzt welche es auch im Naturprodukt gibt, warum denn nicht.
Bedenken hätte ich nur wenn man plötzlich einen neuen "Superkleber", am besten noch aus Erdöl, einsetzen will.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2018)

Grundsätzlich abgneigt bin ich nicht.
Wenn es genauso schmeckt und man damit Tierleid verhindern kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> YouTube
> Das könnte deine  Fragen vielleicht klären



Der Burger soll ganz gut aber etwas zu trocken sein, hmm... mal sehen wann Mc Donalds sie als neuen Spezialburger bringt um den Umsatz anzukurbeln, die leiden seit Jahren an sinkendem Umsatz.  Das Zeil einen Burger für 10-12$ zu erreichen sehe ich aber immer noch als Problem an, das werden dann nur ganz wenige Personen kaufen. Wenn der Preis bei 2-3$ gelandet ist könnte es eine Alternative werden, aber bis dahin werden noch Jahre vergehen. Und wenn dann alles gut läuft, dann Probiere ich vielleicht mal einen. 

Aber das Problem wegen dem Tierfutter sehe ich nicht als gelöst, man braucht dann zwar kein Tierfutter mehr aber dafür wird anderes als Nahrung für die Zellen verwendet, ob das Platz spart auf Dauer


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aufklärung und gleich verteilter Wohlstand ist auch die intelligenteste und humanste Methode.
> 
> Nur schwierig das umzusetzen in Zeiten von Trump, der Ländern gerne mal die Hilfe streichen will oder Sanktionen verhängt.



Es würde den meisten Entwicklungsländern vermutlich mehr helfen, die EU-Subventionen für dorthin exportierte Lebensmittel sowie den Handel mit "Second-Hand-Kleidung" sowie sonstiger Ausschussware des globalen Nordens einzuschränken. Dann könnten sich die entsprechenden Wirtschaftszweige dort vielleicht auch mal entwickeln.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

Für den Großteil zählt doch nur: Fleisch muss billig sein!
Was drin ist und woher es kommt, ist doch vielen egal. Heutzutage erkennen viele ja nicht einmal unterschiedliches Fleisch (Rind, Schwein, Lamm...).

Wenn man in anderen Ländern unterwegs ist, sieht man, wie viel Wert dort auf Lebensmittel gelegt wird und was die Lebensmittel dort kosten.
In Island möchte ich sehen, wie sich jemand 7 Tage die Woche mit Fleisch vollstopft, bei den Preisen. Kanada ebenso.
Dafür ist die Lebensmittelqualität in anderen Ländern deutlich besser. Da beißt man in Gemüse und es schmeckt, wie es schmecken sollte. Bei uns beißt man in Gemüse und könnte nicht einmal genau sagen, was es ist, weil alles total verwässert schmeckt.

Warum viele in den USA und in Deutschland da anders denken, verstehe ich nicht. Schließlich esse ich es ja und deshalb sollte es ja besser sein.
Aber nein, bei uns ist es wichtig, dass ein dickes Auto vor der Tür steht und dass man jährlich ein neues Smartphone hat. 
Was man in sich hineinstopft, ist doch egal. Im Alter werden sie es bereuen, denn "du bist was du isst".
Wenn die Milch etwas teurer wird, bricht ein Shitstorm aus. Wenn das nächste Iphone teurer wird, ist das kein Problem.

Ich koche jeden Tag selbst (ist mein Hobby) und lege sehr viel Wert auf Lebensmittel. Bei mir kommt kein Fertigessen auf den Tisch.
Leider ist es schwer, gute Lebensmittel zu finden. Bio ist oft auch nicht das, was es ist, sondern ist erst tausende Kilometer durch die Gegend gefahren.
Ich würde gerne bei regionalen Bauern usw. kaufen, leider sind selbst hier am Land kaum noch Bauern, also bekomme ich gerade mal Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln und Eier bei einzelnen Höfen.
Früher gab es noch Hof Schlachtereien, wo man Fleisch direkt beim Bauern kaufen konnte. Dank der EU und den ganzen Richtlinien mussten die aber alle schließen.
Aber hauptsache Fleisch, das mit Antibiotika vollgepumpt ist, ist absolut in Ordnung.

Wenn jemand sagt, dass es ihm egal ist, ob das Fleisch auch künstlich hergestellt wird, dann legt er absolut keinen Wert auf Lebensmittel.
Ich würde so ein Fleisch nie kaufen und erst recht nicht essen.
Wenn ich hier lese, dass einige dem künstlichen Fleisch nicht abgeneigt wäre, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.

Zum Glück gibt es aktuell dazu auch eine Gegenbewegung, die mehr regionale Produkte fordert. Bei dem Rewe in unserer nähe kann ich Produkte von Bauern aus der Umgebung kaufen.
Da steht die Adresse mit drauf und dann habe ich immerhin einige Produkte aus der näheren Umgebung. Die sind zwar teurer, aber das ist es mir wert.
Außerdem kenne ich auch noch Jäger, wo ich Wild bekomme, das beste Fleisch überhaupt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt, dass es ihm egal ist, ob das Fleisch auch künstlich hergestellt wird, dann legt er absolut keinen Wert auf Lebensmittel.
> Ich würde so ein Fleisch nie kaufen und erst recht nicht essen.


Warum?
Du redest vom Grad der Lebensmittelqualität. Also warum nicht Laborfleisch wenn die Qualität stimmt?


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum?
> Du redest vom Grad der Lebensmittelqualität. Also warum nicht Laborfleisch wenn die Qualität stimmt?



Weil das künstlich hergestellt wird und nie die NAtur gesehen hat.
Du kannst auch Vitamin C Tabletten zu dir nehmen und trotzdem kannst du nie auf Lebensmittel verzichten, die Vitamin C enthalten, denn der Körper nimmt die Vitamine aus Lebensmitteln besser auf, als aus den Tabletten.
Außerdem enthalten die Lebensmittel eine ganze Palette an Vitaminen.

Ebenso ist im Fleisch eine ganze Palette an Mineralstoffen und Vitaminen. Bei dem künstlich hergestellten Fleisch wird das dann eben künstlich vollgepumpt.

Es reicht schon, dass etliche Lebensmittel Aromen enthalten, die im Labor gewonnen werden.
HAst du schon mal geschaut, wie die Aromen gewonnen werden? Herrlich.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2018)

Ich gehe davon aus du erhitzt Fleisch bevor du es verzehrst? Was du da Chemisch veränderst ist deutlich mehr "Kunst" als natürliches Zellwachstum ausserhalb eines Organismus anzuregen.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus du erhitzt Fleisch bevor du es verzehrst? Was du da Chemisch veränderst ist deutlich mehr "Kunst" als natürliches Zellwachstum ausserhalb eines Organismus anzuregen.



Ich sehe mein Fleisch lieber in einer Pfanne brutzeln, als in einem Reagenzglas aufwachsen.
Der Vorgang des Erhitzens ist notwendig, das Züchten im Labor nicht (wenn die Leute nicht so auf günstige Lebensmittel abfahren würden).


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn jemand sagt, dass es ihm egal ist, ob das Fleisch auch künstlich hergestellt wird, dann legt er absolut keinen Wert auf Lebensmittel.
> Ich würde so ein Fleisch nie kaufen und erst recht nicht essen.
> Wenn ich hier lese, dass einige dem künstlichen Fleisch nicht abgeneigt wäre, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.[...]



Tu, was du nicht lassen kannst. Deine essentialistisch verbrämten Werturteile über das Verhalten anderer können aber bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tu, was du nicht lassen kannst. Deine essentialistisch verbrämten Werturteile über das Verhalten anderer können aber bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst.



Aha, da fühlt sich einer angesprochen.


----------



## ZeXes (19. November 2018)

Ab den Zeitpunkt, wenn das Laborfleisch von Preis erschwinglich ist und der Geschmacksunterschied nicht all zu groß ist.. , dann würde ich direkt umsteigen.

Ganz einfach. Da kann man dann wenigstens mit reinen Gewissen schlemmen. Das wäre mir auch ein paar € mehr wert.

Aber ich sehe es auch, wie hier schon angemerkt wurden ist. Es Bedarf eine Geburtenkontrolle in den Ländern, wo  Familien mit sehr vielen Kindern fast  schon "normal" ist . Da muss man die afrikanischen Länder und vielen asiatischen Länder schon zwingen etwas dagegen zu machen.

Mehr als 2 Kinder pro Familie verbieten. ect. pp. Wir können nicht weiter so machen wie bisher. Die Ressourcen sind begrenzt.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es reicht schon, dass etliche Lebensmittel Aromen enthalten, die im Labor gewonnen werden.
> HAst du schon mal geschaut, wie die Aromen gewonnen werden? Herrlich.



Ja, häufig aus Pilzen. Und das ist dann trotzdem natürliches Arome, denn Pilze sind ja auch natürlichen Ursprungs.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich sehe mein Fleisch lieber in einer Pfanne brutzeln, als in einem Reagenzglas aufwachsen.
> Der Vorgang des Erhitzens ist notwendig, das Züchten im Labor nicht (wenn die Leute nicht so auf günstige Lebensmittel abfahren würden).


Du darfst das auch gerne so sehen. Ich versuche nur dich darauf hinzuweisen dass du hier rein emotional argumentierst wenn du von Natur redest.
Warum ist es "natürlich" Wildtiere mit Feuerwaffen umzulegen und ihr Fleisch zu braten? Ausser dem Menschen tut sowas kein Lebewesen. Wir haben halt nur schon etwas länger die technischen Mittel dazu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aha, da fühlt sich einer angesprochen.



Billigste rhetorische Figur ever.

Ich esse btw. im Alltag nahezu kein Fleisch. Weil mir das AB-durchsetzte und qualitativ minderwertige Supermarktfleisch genauso wenig wie die industriellen "Herstellungsmethoden" "schmecken". Eben so sehr wie deine Überheblichkeit.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2018)

Das Grundproblem ist ja weniger die Produktion, sondern die Nachfrage.
Der Mensch - insbesondere der Deutsche - konsumiert einfach zu viel Fleisch. Deshalb muss es auch so günstig sein. Deshalb kauft ein Großteil im Supermarkt, oder noch übler, beim Discounter - Rindersteak für 2,49€ auf den Grill, gute Nacht.
Das hochwertige Fleisch vom Metzger ist den meisten ja inzwischen zu teuer (hat auch was mit dem Einkommensniveau in Deutschland zu tun, womit wir also wieder bei einem Strukturproblem angekommen wären), also muss es möglichst billige Massenproduktion sein. Keine Kneifzange der Welt bringt mich dazu, das Zeug von Wiesenhof, Gutfried oder die Marken, die ein gewisser Schalke 04-Boss, beliefert anzufassen.^^

Noch schlimmer sieht es ja mit Geflügel aus; männliche Küken werden im Hecksler gekillt und die Fleischstücke, die keiner haben will (haups. Schenkel) werden verbilligt nach Afrika geliefert und ruinieren dort schön den Binnenmarkt. 

Ich sag' ja: Das ganze ist ein Strukturproblem.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, häufig aus Pilzen. Und das ist dann trotzdem natürliches Arome, denn Pilze sind ja auch natürlichen Ursprungs.



Vanillearoma -> aus Blüten einer Orchidee, weil das aber zu teuer ist, aus Fichtenholz, Reisklaue, aus alten Zeitungen (von einem französischen Abieter) und eine Japanerin hat das Aroma auch aus Kuhfladen gewonnen.
Erdbeeraroma -> Schimmelpilze und Holzspäne
Himbeeraroma -> aus Zedernholz, durch Essigsäurebakterien 
Apfelaroma -> aus Weinfuselöl, Hefeöl, Tagetesöl

Die Ausgangsstoffe sind zwar natürlich, der Prozess der Gewinnung aber definitiv nicht.
Dabei muss man unterscheiden zwischen natürlichem Aroma (wird aus allen möglichen Dingen gewonnen, nur nicht aus der Frucht) und dem natürlichen Erbeeraroma (als Beispiel), denn das stammt wirklich aus der Frucht.



Anstatt zu schauen, dass man die bisherige Tierhaltung usw. endlich umstellt, geht man lieber ins Labor.
Eine Umstellung der bisherigen Tierhaltung würde ja auch mehr kosten v.a. dem Verbraucher, was viele ja nicht möchten.
Ein ganzes Hähnchen für 3€ ist nämlich einfach spitze.


----------



## efdev (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Anstatt zu schauen, dass man die bisherige Tierhaltung usw. endlich umstellt, geht man lieber ins Labor.
> Eine Umstellung der bisherigen Tierhaltung würde ja auch mehr kosten v.a. dem Verbraucher, was viele ja nicht möchten.
> Ein ganzes Hähnchen für 3€ ist nämlich einfach spitze.



Und selbst dann wäre da immer der morarlische Part des tötens (ok interessiert die wenigsten man machts ja nicht selber) und die Ressourcenverschwendung die mit der Tierhaltung einhergeht.
Mal davon abgesehen das wir den aktuellen "Bedarf" ohne Massentierhaltung wohl eh nicht decken können.
Wir haben einfach den Bezug zu unserem Essen verloren egal ob Stadt oder Land.

Dein Problem mit Laborfleisch versteh ich aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Dein Problem mit Laborfleisch versteh ich aber immer noch nicht



Weil sich dadurch der Gedanke "Fleisch muss günstig sein" nicht ändert.
Der Ursprung der ganzen Massentierhaltung liegt ja darin, dass viele Leute möglichst oft Fleisch essen möchten und das für wenig Geld.
Wäre die Tierhaltung deutlich besser, dann wäre Fleisch teurer und man könnte es nicht so oft essen (oder müsste dann mehr auf andere Dinge verzichten).

Wenn ich von meinem Bekannten z.B. eine Ente kaufe, dann kostet die mal eben 30€ und drüber (je nach Gewicht). Ein Huhn mal eben 10-20€ (je nach Gewicht).
Dafür wurden diese Tiere gut behandelt, hatten täglich Auslauf, hatten nur natürliches Futter und wurden nicht mit Antibiotika vollgestopft. Gleiches gilt für Wild.
Allein dieser Hintergrund bereitet mir beim Kochen und Essen positive Gedanken, während ich gar nicht daran denken möchte, dass mein Fleisch aus dem Labor stammt, weil das Fleisch dann nie die Natur berührt hat.

Da ich am Land aufgewachsen bin, kann ich mir nie vorstellen künstliches Fleisch oder künstliches Gemüse / Obst zu essen.
Ich habe auch früher geangelt und die Fische selbst geschlachtet, gekocht und gegessen. Für mich ist das kein Problem.

Jemand, der in der Stadt aufgewachsen ist, ist mit all dem nie / oder weniger in Berührung gekommen. Der kennt vielleicht nur das Fleisch aus dem Supermarkt und hat mit den Fleisch aus dem Labor keine Probleme.


----------



## efdev (19. November 2018)

Ich komme auch vom Land sogar mit Landwirtschaft in der Familie und hab dennoch kein Problem mit Laborfleisch  
Und genausowenig hab ich ein Problem damit wenn mein Gemüse aus Hallen kommt und nie Tageslicht gesehen hat, wenn es die bessere Methode ist unseren Lebesnmittelbedarf zu decken. (ist es meistens allein schon weil es lokal hergestellt werden kann)

Was der Vorteil für das Fleisch ist jetzt mit der Natur in Berührung zu sein oder nicht ist mir auch nicht klar, zumal der Prozess wie das Fleisch im Labor wächst zumindest bei dem Hackfleisch der selbe ist 
Auf die Art wie das hergestellt wird kriegt man zwar aktuell noch kein Steak aber dafür findet sich vielleicht auch noch ein Weg.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Und genausowenig hab ich ein Problem damit wenn mein Gemüse aus Hallen kommt und nie Tageslicht gesehen hat...
> Was der Vorteil für das Fleisch ist jetzt mit der Natur in Berührung zu sein oder nicht ist mir auch nicht klar,



Der Geschmack ist also kein Vorteil? Das Gemüse, das aus Hallen kommt, schmeckt auch komplett anders. Der Wachstumsprozess wird einfach zu sehr beschleunigt.
Eine Tomate, die z.B. aus dem eigenen Anbau oder vom Bauern um die Ecke stammt, schmeckt anders und mehr nach Tomate.
Ebenso schmeckt man einen Unterschied zwischen Fleisch, das natürlich, langsam und ohne Chemie aufgewachsen ist und Fleisch, das eben das Gegenteil ist.

Genauso schmecken die Aromen, die künstlich gewonnen werden, nicht so wie das natürliche Vorbild. Ich schmecke z.B. ob richtige Vanille oder Vanillin verwendet wurde.
Wenn ich Vanille brauche, kaufe ich aber auch die Vanilleschoten und der Geschmack von echter Vanille ist einfach geil.


----------



## efdev (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der Geschmack ist also kein Vorteil? Das Gemüse, das aus Hallen kommt, schmeckt auch komplett anders. Der Wachstumsprozess wird einfach zu sehr beschleunigt.



An der Stelle meinen wir vielleicht unterschiedliche Dinge ich rede von "Vertical Farming" und das sollte effektiv keinen Unterschied machen zum konventionellen Anbau (schau dir die Hanfbauern an die machen das schon Jahrzente in der eigenen Bude )

Und dein Fleisch wächst bestimmt nicht ohne Chemie egal wo  
Beim letzten Test hat man wohl auch keinen unterschied zu "natürlichem" Fleisch festgestellt.

Das was dich an dem Laborfleisch stört hat mit dem Endprodukt einfach nichts zu tun


----------



## taks (19. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> An der Stelle meinen wir vielleicht unterschiedliche Dinge ich rede von "Vertical Farming" und das sollte effektiv keinen Unterschied machen zum konventionellen Anbau (schau dir die Hanfbauern an die machen das schon Jahrzente in der eigenen Bude )



Doch, das Zeug schmeckt (meist) anders, da keine Erde verwendet wird sondern ein Substrat. 
Es gibt auch welche die Erde verwenden, diese wird aber zuerst sehr stark erhitzt um alles ab zu töten wobei auch vieles verloren geht.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Und dein Fleisch wächst bestimmt nicht ohne Chemie egal wo



Den Jäger möchte ich sehen, der dem Wild Antibiotika verabreicht. Gleiches Gilt für die Enten / Hühner / Hasen von meinem Bekannten. Der hat aber auch nur durchschnittlich 10 Enten pro Jahr, bei Hasen noch weniger.
Da könnte ich sogar mein Fleisch vorher besuchen, wenn ich wollte.
Leider habe ich niemanden für Schwein, Rind und dem Rest. Da muss ich zum Metzger.



taks schrieb:


> Doch, das Zeug schmeckt (meist) anders, da keine Erde verwendet wird sondern ein Substrat.
> Es gibt auch welche die Erde verwenden, diese wird aber zuerst sehr stark erhitzt um alles ab zu töten wobei auch vieles verloren geht.



Tja, für manche schmeckt anscheinend alles gleich.


----------



## efdev (19. November 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Doch, das Zeug schmeckt (meist) anders, da keine Erde verwendet wird sondern ein Substrat.
> Es gibt auch welche die Erde verwenden, diese wird aber zuerst sehr stark erhitzt um alles ab zu töten wobei auch vieles verloren geht.



Anders oder schlechter? 
Wobei das für manche wohl aufs selbe rauskommt .


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Anstatt zu schauen, dass man die bisherige Tierhaltung usw. endlich umstellt, geht man lieber ins Labor.
> Eine Umstellung der bisherigen Tierhaltung würde ja auch mehr kosten v.a. dem Verbraucher, was viele ja nicht möchten.
> Ein ganzes Hähnchen für 3€ ist nämlich einfach spitze.



Der Bedarf an Fleisch steigt immer weiter an. Du brauchst schon heute gigantische Flächen um die Tiere füttern zu können, die du dann essen willst.
Und irgendwann steht man an der Grenze. Entweder teurer werden oder Alternativen entwickeln.
Heute ist das Labor Fleisch unbezahlbar teuer. Es sind immer noch Grundlagenforschungen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ebenso ist im Fleisch eine ganze Palette an Mineralstoffen und Vitaminen. Bei dem künstlich hergestellten Fleisch wird das dann eben künstlich vollgepumpt.
> 
> Es reicht schon, dass etliche Lebensmittel Aromen enthalten, die im Labor gewonnen werden.
> HAst du schon mal geschaut, wie die Aromen gewonnen werden? Herrlich.


Und genau da liegt auuch bei mir das Problem beim Laborfleisch, es wird irgendein Zeugs beigemischt das ich nicht wissen will woher es kommt!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, häufig aus Pilzen. Und das ist dann trotzdem natürliches Arome, denn Pilze sind ja auch natürlichen Ursprungs.


Schön wärs, das aus Pilzen ein paar Aromen kommen stimmt schon aber was da noch alles drin ist willst du gar nicht wissen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist ja weniger die Produktion, sondern die Nachfrage.
> Der Mensch - insbesondere der Deutsche - konsumiert einfach zu viel Fleisch. Deshalb muss es auch so günstig sein. Deshalb kauft ein Großteil im Supermarkt, oder noch übler, beim Discounter - Rindersteak für 2,49€ auf den Grill, gute Nacht.


Stimmt, das billige Zeugs kann echt einer Essen. ich habe mal so ein Billigfleischstück probiert und werde es nie wieder kaufen, das teure Fleisch schmecht einfacg besser!



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Vanillearoma -> aus Blüten einer Orchidee, weil das aber zu teuer ist, aus Fichtenholz, Reisklaue, aus alten Zeitungen (von einem französischen Abieter) und eine Japanerin hat das Aroma auch aus Kuhfladen gewonnen.
> Erdbeeraroma -> Schimmelpilze und Holzspäne
> Himbeeraroma -> aus Zedernholz, durch Essigsäurebakterien
> Apfelaroma -> aus Weinfuselöl, Hefeöl, Tagetesöl
> ...



Korrekt, so sieht es bei den ganzen Aromen wirklich aus und manche wollen einfach irgendwelche Aromen die "Natürlich" sind als das echte das nun mal mehr Kostet!


----------



## taks (20. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Anders oder schlechter?



Wenn man zum Beispiel den Wein anschaut, gibt es einen grossen geschmacklichen Unterschied wenn die selbe Rebsorte in anderen Regionen mit anderen Böden angepflanzt werden.
Was darauf schliessen lässt, dass der Boden einen Einfluss auf den Geschmack der Frucht hat.
Nimmt man nun ein Substrat wird wohl der Geschmack unterschiedlich sein verglichen mit einer Pflanze aus dem Acker.

Ob nun besser oder schlechter wird vom Geschmack des einzelnen abhängen, aber meine Vermutung ist, dass der Geschmack weniger intensiv ist.


----------



## efdev (20. November 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Was darauf schliessen lässt, dass der Boden einen Einfluss auf den Geschmack der Frucht hat.



Ah ok ja das ist nichts neues, wie sich das bei den verschiedenen Pflanzen verhält weiß ich allerdings auch nicht  
Ich vermute mal wenn man die Pflanzen richtig füttert sollte der Geschmack dem konventionellen in nichts nachstehen, ich wüsste zumindest nicht wieso.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. November 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn man zum Beispiel den Wein anschaut, gibt es einen grossen geschmacklichen Unterschied wenn die selbe Rebsorte in anderen Regionen mit anderen Böden angepflanzt werden.
> Was darauf schliessen lässt, dass der Boden einen Einfluss auf den Geschmack der Frucht hat.
> Nimmt man nun ein Substrat wird wohl der Geschmack unterschiedlich sein verglichen mit einer Pflanze aus dem Acker.
> 
> Ob nun besser oder schlechter wird vom Geschmack des einzelnen abhängen, aber meine Vermutung ist, dass der Geschmack weniger intensiv ist.



Lass mich raten, der Geschmack wird beim Laborfleisch dann mit Geschmacksverstärkern "verbessert", stimmts?


----------



## Rage1988 (21. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, der Geschmack wird beim Laborfleisch dann mit Geschmacksverstärkern "verbessert", stimmts?



Vermutlich, denn auch beim Fleisch schmeckt man ja Unterschiede, je nachdem womit die Tiere gefüttert wurden.
Das Iberico Schwein schmeckt nicht grundlos anders.

Aber kein Problem, dafür gibt es dann Aromen 

Ich würde nicht einen Bissen dieses künstlich erzeugten Fleisches probieren wollen.


----------



## shadie (21. November 2018)

Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee dahinter sehr gut.

Man könnte diese Massentierhaltung und die damit verbundenen Probleme abschaffen.

ABER ich würde doch erst gerne wissen wollen, wie viel Energie oder andere Ressourcen damit verballert werden,
künstliches Fleisch herzustellen.
Zudem will ich genau wissen, wie das abläuft.

Vorher würde ich keinen Bissen von diesem Produkt essen wollen.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das irgendwann Standard wird.
So wie es heute Standard ist, dass im billigfleisch sehr sehr viel Wasser zugepanscht wird und fleisch zusammengeklebt wird.

In ner Reportage schon gesehen, den übelsten MIST zusammengepunsht und dann trotzdem noch Silberetikett bekommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. November 2018)

Aktuell ist es noch sehr teuer, weil die Prozesse, um es zu gewinnen, aufwendig sind.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass der Hintergedanke nicht die Abschaffung der Massentierhaltung war, sondern das es (wie immer) um das Geld geht.
Wenn man es schafft, dass das Fleisch günstig produziert wird, dann kann man das Fleisch noch günstiger anbieten und somit noch mehr verkaufen.

Im Artikels steht ja schon:



> Allerdings arbeiten mehrere Unternehmen daran, die Produktionskosten zu senken und das aus Zellkulturen erzeugte Fleisch bald auf den Markt zu bringen.



Es werden Stammzellen aus echtem Fleisch extrahiert und unter optimalen Bedingungen kommt es dann zur Zellteilung und somit wächst dieses kleine Stück Fleisch.
Das alles macht man aber nur, weil der Fleischkonsum so hoch ist.
Aber warum ist er denn so hoch? Eben weil Fleisch so günstig ist.
Ich zahle für eine Melone mehr als für ein ganzes Hähnchen. Das kann doch nicht sein.

Fleisch müsste einfach teurer sein, dann müssten sich dadurch aber auch die Haltungsbedingungen extrem verbessern.
Dadurch würde der Kosnum sinken. Dann isst man eben nur 2-3x Fleisch pro Woche, anstatt 7x.

In anderen Ländern sind Lebensmittel allgemein teurer, dafür aber auch deutlich hochwertiger als bei uns. Warum bei uns immer gilt "Lebensmittel müssen günstig sein", werde ich auch nie verstehen.
Anscheinend sind Lebensmittel für viele einfach absolut unwichtig.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Vermutlich, denn auch beim Fleisch schmeckt man ja Unterschiede, je nachdem womit die Tiere gefüttert wurden.
> Das Iberico Schwein schmeckt nicht grundlos anders.
> 
> Aber kein Problem, dafür gibt es dann Aromen
> ...


Ich sehe schon die Werbung für dieses "Fleisch" -> "Jetzt Neu, Bio und Frisch aus dem Labor: Hackbraten Texas Art"  Da wird dann eben ein Aroma beigesmischt was wir dann angeblich als irgendwas intepretieren sollen  



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber warum ist er denn so hoch? Eben weil Fleisch so günstig ist.
> Ich zahle für eine Melone mehr als für ein ganzes Hähnchen. Das kann doch nicht sein.
> 
> Fleisch müsste einfach teurer sein, dann müssten sich dadurch aber auch die Haltungsbedingungen extrem verbessern.
> ...


Irgendwo muss eben das Problem sein das Fleisch so billig ist, ich kann nur empfehlen mal teureres Fleisch zu kaufen, schmechkt besser und ist nicht so voller Fett und nicht so Geschmackslos. Ich habe im Edeka immer das Block House Steak gerne gekauft, kostet rund 10€ das Stück und ja ich weiss Regional wäre besser, aber dieses 10€ Steack schmeckt besser als das Billig Zeugs. Von der Theke kriegt man auch gutes Fleisch wenn man nicht das günstigste nimmt oder sich beraten lässt, oder man geht zum Regionalen Metzger, der zwar am meisten kostet aber einfach


----------



## shadie (23. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die Werbung für dieses "Fleisch" -> "Jetzt Neu, Bio und Frisch aus dem Labor: Hackbraten Texas Art"  Da wird dann eben ein Aroma beigesmischt was wir dann angeblich als irgendwas intepretieren sollen
> 
> 
> Irgendwo muss eben das Problem sein das Fleisch so billig ist, ich kann nur empfehlen mal teureres Fleisch zu kaufen, schmechkt besser und ist nicht so voller Fett und nicht so Geschmackslos. Ich habe im Edeka immer das Block House Steak gerne gekauft, kostet rund 10€ das Stück und ja ich weiss Regional wäre besser, aber dieses 10€ Steack schmeckt besser als das Billig Zeugs. Von der Theke kriegt man auch gutes Fleisch wenn man nicht das günstigste nimmt oder sich beraten lässt, oder man geht zum Regionalen Metzger, der zwar am meisten kostet aber einfach



Regionale Metzger gibt es in DE kaum noch wegen den extrem hohen Hygiene Auflagen an die Metzgerei.
Selber schlachten geht schon mal fast gar nicht mehr
und die Wurst selbst machen, tun mittlerweile auch die wenigsten.

Genau das gleiche bei den Bäckern.

Und schon weißt du wieder nicht, woher der Kram kommt.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Regionale Metzger gibt es in DE kaum noch wegen den extrem hohen Hygiene Auflagen an die Metzgerei.
> Selber schlachten geht schon mal fast gar nicht mehr
> und die Wurst selbst machen, tun mittlerweile auch die wenigsten.
> 
> ...



Leider. Dank der EU und den Auflagen mussten die ganzen Hof Metzger dicht machen. Mimimi Hygiene mimimi.
Hauptsache Fleisch, das mit Antibiotika und sonstigem Müll vollgepumpt ist, ist in Ordnung.
Da ging es nur wieder ums Geld, damit die Großen noch mehr scheffeln können.
Jahrzehntelang haben die Leute in den Hofmetzgereien eingekauft und es gab nie Probleme.

Deswegen ist es heute auch oft egal, ob man das Fleisch vom Metzger im Supermarkt kauft oder ob man das verpackte Fleisch in den Regalen kauft.
Meistens stammen die von der gleichen Großschlachterei.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Leider. Dank der EU und den Auflagen mussten die ganzen Hof Metzger dicht machen. Mimimi Hygiene mimimi.
> Hauptsache Fleisch, das mit Antibiotika und sonstigem Müll vollgepumpt ist, ist in Ordnung.
> Da ging es nur wieder ums Geld, damit die Großen noch mehr scheffeln können.
> Jahrzehntelang haben die Leute in den Hofmetzgereien eingekauft und es gab nie Probleme.


Dem kann ich nur restlos zustimmen.

Mein Vater und Onkel betreiben mehrere Fleischerei-Filialen, der Gesamtbetrieb wurde von deren Vater vor über 60 Jahren gegründet.
Früher hat fast jeder beim Fachhandel eingekauft, Metzger ist harte Arbeit, die sich früher aber auch gelohnt hat. Als in den 70er und 80ern dann die Supermärkte angefangen haben, eigentlich hochwertiges Fleisch zu verramschen, ging das ganze mehr und mehr den Bach runter. Die fette Kohle scheffeln heute Typen wie "Cum-Ex-Tönnies".
Wenn man boshaft sein könnte, dann kann man durchaus meinen, das ganze ist wirtschaftspolitisch so gewollt, weil die Großhändler nunmal mehr Steuern abwerfen.
Gleichzeitig aber von Tierschutz hier und Massentierhaltung dort reden.

Ich kenne einen regionalen Metzger, der die krudesten Verordnungen aufgebrummt bekam - es durfte z.B. nicht sein, dass das Wasser der Eismaschine ungehindert über den Boden abfließt. Also musste er eine Art Auffangbehälter installieren, der regelmäßig geleert werden muss. Die Folge war: Die in dem Behälter enthaltenen Bakterien gelangten über die Leitung in die Eismaschine und verunreinigten dort das Wasser - und gleich wurde er wieder vom Veterinäramt abgemahnt.

Vor kurzem war sogar in der Diskussion, Explosionswarngeräte (!) in Fettabscheider zu installieren. Auch geil - von explodierenden Metzgereien habe ich noch nie was gehört.
Die Hygieneauflagen werden immer aufwändiger und schwieriger einzhalten, manchmal sind das völlige Banalitäten und Belanglosigkeiten, an denen in über 100 Jahren noch nie irgend' jemand krank geworden oder gestorben ist. Aber Hauptsache immer auf die Kleinunternehmer.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur restlos zustimmen.
> 
> Mein Vater und Onkel betreiben mehrere Fleischerei-Filialen, der Gesamtbetrieb wurde von deren Vater vor über 60 Jahren gegründet.
> Früher hat fast jeder beim Fachhandel eingekauft, Metzger ist harte Arbeit, die sich früher aber auch gelohnt hat. Als in den 70er und 80ern dann die Supermärkte angefangen haben, eigentlich hochwertiges Fleisch zu verramschen, ging das ganze mehr und mehr den Bach runter. Die fette Kohle scheffeln heute Typen wie "Cum-Ex-Tönnies".
> ...



Ich finde das einfach nur traurig und man kann nichts dagegen machen.

Da lobe ich mir z.B. die Schweiz, die nicht dieser EU-Mafia beitritt.
Als ich in der Schweiz war, sind wir bei einer alten Käserei vorbeigekommen, wo zwei Leute auf alte Art und Weise Käse herstellten.
Da wurden die Gefäße nicht nach Norm XXX desinfiziert. Da wurde einfach ein Eimer mit heißem Wasser drübergekippt.
Der Käse wurde in einem alten Kessel direkt über dem Feuer hergestellt und dann abgefüllt. Die Molke aus dem Kessel haben wir so zum trinken bekommen.
Die fertigen Käse wurden einfach in speziellen Kellern gelagert, die noch von früher waren und nicht einer EU Norm entsprachen.
Das war der beste Käse, den ich seit langem essen durfte.

Und schadet das jemandem? Nein.
Das mit Medikamenten vollgepumpte Zeug bei uns dagegen schon.


----------



## efdev (14. Dezember 2018)

YouTube

Zufällig auf YT gesehen so wie es aussieht sind wir von nem Steak auch gar nicht so weit entfernt


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Dezember 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Zufällig auf YT gesehen so wie es aussieht sind wir von nem Steak auch gar nicht so weit entfernt



Wenn sie schon mit Hamburger anfangen kommt irendwann die Wurst, Steak und dann der Hackbraten


----------

